# Bananas turning brown on a fruit tray



## KitchenScrapbook

I'm a fan of taking fruit trays to 'bring food' occassions... they're so beautiful and you can garnish them so easily (hollow out a pineapple for the dip, make lemon roses, put a slice of lime or lemon or orange on the side of the dip container, etc.). 

Anyway, I always have a banana problem --wow, that word (banana) is hard to type, or is it just me, I either have to type it slow or use backspace and fix it. Anyway, all the other fruits are fine after being chunked or sliced into serving size, but I always have to take the bananas separate and do them last-minute before the meal. It can be unhandy. 

Apples work great in pineapple or lemon juice, but I tried bananas with pineapple juice and they started turning brown and not as fresh within an hour! Something that would make them still nice-looking after 3 hours or so would be perfect.

Any advice?


----------



## Katie H

First...welcome, Kay.   DC is a great place to come for information and friendship.

As for your question, I've always used lemon juice to keep bananas, etc. from oxidizing  on a plate.  Perhaps the pineapple juice wasn't acidic enough.  Someone with more knowledge will most certainly come along with more in depth information.  Just be patient. Help is on the way.


----------



## expatgirl

Welome, too, KitchenS. In your grocery you will find a product called "Fruit  Fresh". It will keep your fruits from browning.  It's sold in a shaker bottle with fruit on the label and it's very effective.  Slice your bananas and sprinkle FF on them---then proceed with the rest of your fruit salad.  Also you might try some lemon juice sprinkled on them and tinged with a little sugar.  Hope this helps....


----------



## simplicity

I've used both lemon juice and Fruit Fresh.  The Fruit Fresh seems to last a little longer and does not change the flavor.


----------



## kitchenelf

Welcome to DC!  I'm also a Fruit Fresh user.


----------



## KitchenScrapbook

Thanks for the help! And for the welcome. This place is very addictive. Wonder what I did with all my time before I found this forum.  I just sit here and read and read. I feel very amateur in the cooking dept and have learned lots already! 

Fruit Fresh is definitely going on my shopping list! I didn't know there was such a thing. Can't wait to try it. I hope our local supermarket has it... small town in the woods of northern WI. I was always afraid to try lemon juice for fear it would make the bananas taste like lemons, which is why I always use pineapple juice for apples... tastes better.


----------



## expatgirl

DC is a reciprocal relationship, SB.  We help each other whether it's to offer a new yummy recipe, a solution to a problem, suggestions of what to do with a rebellious teen,  giving words of support to someone who has lost a dear family member or pet,  sharing a  new funny website or amusement that has nothing to do with cooking, and a myriad of other things.  WARNING!  This place is addictive. 

About Fruit Fresh----here's their website:  Fruit-Fresh


----------

